# 1950 8N



## Jihnstaubin (Oct 24, 2021)

Was there ever a handle on brake the pall? When I press hard on the brakes and set the pall, it does not hold the tractor from moving. Then it's super hard to disconect it. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Jihnstaubin, welcome to the forum.

See attached parts diagram. I do not see any handle on the brake pawl. You need to repair the brakes so they work, and do not set the pawl so hard. 











New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts


New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts



www.messicks.com













New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts


New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## Jihnstaubin (Oct 24, 2021)

harry16 said:


> Howdy Jihnstaubin, welcome to the forum.
> 
> See attached parts diagram. I do not see any handle on the brake pawl. You need to repair the brakes so they work, and do not set the pawl so hard.
> 
> ...


Thought so. The right break is fine. I just changed the seals on the left, the drum and shoe were wet with oil. It's ask cleaned up and working fine now. Will the brake pawls hold it on a hill?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

It's not the pawls, it's the brakes that hold. The pawls simply hold the brake pedals in position.


----------



## Jihnstaubin (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks, I only had one brake. But all rebuilt now. I'll try again if it ever stops raining.


----------



## Jihnstaubin (Oct 24, 2021)

Jihnstaubin said:


> Thanks, I only had one brake. But all rebuilt now. I'll try again if it ever stops raining.


Will the brakes hold on a hill?


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

Never Never Ever trust brakes on a hill!! Always park the tractor so it wont roll.


----------



## Jihnstaubin (Oct 24, 2021)

Was hoping they would hold while im using it. Even on a slight grade it moves. I have to keep shuting it off.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

Jihnstaubin said:


> Was hoping they would hold while im using it. Even on a slight grade it moves. I have to keep shuting it off.


If you are using the plow or some implement that you can lower and hold it, use that. Also you can set it crosswise. 

I come from a farmland of hills and know all too well what a runaway tractor can do.


----------



## Jihnstaubin (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks I have a bucket on the front I can Lower. Still getting used to it (Newbee) lol


----------

